# Muster ausgeben



## Graphix (22. Mrz 2012)

Zuerst mal hallo ich bin neu im Forum und Java lerne ich im moment in meiner Schule und brauche hilfe!

Was ich im moment erstellen kann:
Konstruktor
Get-Set
Schleifen
und ich glaub noch etwas...

naja ich hab morgen einen test und brauche eure hilfe!

angegeben:
einen baum mit *
ein dach mit *

soll etwa so ausschauen:
dach angegeben 4
*
***
*****
***
*

baum angegeben 4

      *
    ***
   *****
 *******
      *
am ende soll so ein kleiner stamm kommen

schaut nicht schön aus aber im terminal window viel besser!

es wäre echt nett wenn ihr das für mich machen könntet!


EDIT:
ein Freund von mir hat mir ne lösung geschickt aber ich verstehe es nicht!



```
private void gibZeicheNmal(int anzahl,char zeichen)
{
	for(int i=0;i<anzahl;i++)
	{
		System.out.print(zeichen);
	}
}


public void baum(int hoehe)
{
	int anzahlLZ = hoehe;
	int anzahlST = 1;
	
	for(int i = 0;i < hoehe;i++)
	{
		gibZeicheNmal(anzahlLZ,' ');
		gibZeicheNmal(anzahlST,'*');
		System.out.print("\n");
		anzahlLZ--;
		anzahlST+=+2;
	}
	gibZeicheNmal(hoehe,' ');
	gibZeicheNmal(1,'*');
	
}
```

EDIT2:
was ich da nicht verstehe: "anzahlST+=+2;"(wird damit gemeint, dass die schrittweite 2 ist?)

und warum werden die hier am ende geschrieben?
gibZeicheNmal(hoehe,' ');
gibZeicheNmal(1,'*');


----------



## Gast2 (22. Mrz 2012)

Ähm... Nö


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Mrz 2012)

@EikeB: lehn das doch nicht kategorisch ab. Man kann ja echt mal rückfragen stellen... also wirklich ... ich meine solche Fragen wie: "was biste bereit für die Lösung zu zahlen" .

Ne mal ernsthaft: @TO, EikeB hat da vollkommen recht. Wir sind nicht hier um deine Hausaufgaben zu machen. Die machst du schön selber oder bietest an, was du für die Dienstleistung bereit bist zu zahlen. 

Es gibt natürlich noch eine 3te Lösung, aber die hat es in sich. Ist nichts für jeden, denn sie fordert Eigeninitiative ;-). D.h. du machst die Aufgabe selber, lernst noch etwas dabei (was sicher für morgen nicht verkehrt wäre) und meldest dich bei konkreten Problemen.

[EDIT]
Was verstehst du daran nicht? (auf den Code deines Freundes bezogen)
[/EDIT]


----------



## hüteüberhüte (22. Mrz 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ähm... Nö



Wir erklären aber gerne Schleifen:

Schleifen haben immer einen Schleifenkopf und einen Schleifenkörper. Im Kopf wir üblicherweise die Zählervariable initialisiert, die Abbruchbedingung definiert und eine Inkrementierungsanweisung geschrieben.

Bei deinen Aufgaben muss die Zählervariable einfach nur einmal hochgezählt und einmal runtergezählt werden, die Ausgabe erfolgt innerhalb des Schleifenkörpers.

Lese hier nach: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 2 Imperative Sprachkonzepte


----------



## Graphix (22. Mrz 2012)

ok dann versuche ich es halt danke

@hüteüberhüte danke!!


----------



## Gast2 (22. Mrz 2012)

> Wir erklären aber gerne Schleifen:


Das ist wohl wahr. Aber bei meinem Posting stand da noch kein Code.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mrz 2012)

ich hatte das Posting von EikeB schon gelöscht, aber wenn es so zitiert wird, ist das ja zu kompliziert, wieder da,
generell bitte aber um Sachlichkeit bemühen

der ursprüngliche Themen-Titel war auch mal wilder..


----------



## hüteüberhüte (22. Mrz 2012)

Ich unterstütze jeden, der die Wahrheit sagt 

Edit: ok
war auch wieder OT. @ TO : Wenn der Beitrag hilfreich war, wäre ich über ein "Danke" dankbar.


----------



## pappawinni (22. Mrz 2012)

Bei dem gegebenen Beispiel werden die Zeichen einzeln ausgegeben, man könnte andererseits auch 
für jede Zeile eine Zeichenkette generieren und diese dann komplett ausgeben.
Sowas mit einem Haus hatte ich hier schon mal gesehen, aber ich hatte Mühe das mit der Suche hier zu finden.
Der Titel war ASCII-Art Haus, daran konnte ich mich noch erinnern. Schliesslich war Google mein Freund:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/118211-ascii-art-haus.html#post763171
Vielleicht lern ich das mit der Suche hier auch noch.


----------



## Graphix (22. Mrz 2012)

*ok ihr könnt jetzt den thread schließen ich verstehe es und kenne mich jetzt aus danke!!*


----------



## hüteüberhüte (22. Mrz 2012)

Ok, dann kann die Arbeit ja kommen. Etwas Offtopic gehört finde ich immer dazu.

Zu Edit 2: Ja, dabei ist die Schrittweite immer 2. Man könnte die Schrittweite auch immer um 1 erhöhen, dann muss aber innerhalb der Schleife die richtige Anzahl Sternchen berechnet werden.

Für morgen würde ich mir alle bekannten Codeschnippsel mit Schleifen nochmal angucken, nachvollziehen und am besten auch nochmal selbst schreiben


----------

